# Multis 10G vs 20G Long



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay so I've been keeping Multis in a 10 gallon, and i have a 20 L in the basement. I'm wondering are there any advantages to keeping multis in a 20L besides the number I can keep. I know the more space the better but It seems like they are happy in a 10, and I like how compact the tens are.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

well they are just gonna multiply, but ya could put something else in the 20L like a pair of julies for example or some other shellie.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

So you think a pair Julie's would do ok in a 20L?
I smaller species of course


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I think they say julies like transcriptus are ok in a 20L check the cookie cutters


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

You could do a pair of Julies for sure. I've also bred Leleupi and Cylindricus in a 20long multiple times.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

7mm-08 said:


> You could do a pair of Julies for sure. I've also bred Leleupi and Cylindricus in a 20long multiple times.


You bred Leleupi and then moved them out or they stayed in there?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay what could I stock in a 20L? Besides shellies.
I like Leleupi (how many could I keep? Just a pair?)
What else could I keep


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

i'd say just a pair. if they breed everything else may not survive


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

So they would be okay in a 20 I figured theyd get to big


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

I keep a colony in a 20L. I strongly advise against keeping another fish species with them.

Edit: I stuck a small comp in with them when the colony numbered only 8 (i needed to pull the comp out of the main tank for a bit). It didn't go well, the comp was forced behind the filter.


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

To give you an idea, here is my 20L. I started with 8 or 6 (i think) adults.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

How long did it take for your adults to breed? Seems like it happened frequently judging by the amount of fry and the different sizes.
Nice video!


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

Michael_S said:


> How long did it take for your adults to breed? Seems like it happened frequently judging by the amount of fry and the different sizes.
> Nice video!


About 2-3 months if i remember correctly. I added the smashed terracotta which seemed to set things off.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

I, too have a 20 gallon long N. multifasciatus tank. I probably have upwards of 80 fish in there at this point due to their prolific breeding. I would actually recommend that you try adding one of the smaller Julidochromis species(transcriptus, ornatus, or the gombe variant) with your multies. I don't have personal experience but I've heard that you get to see more interesting action this way as the species face off and demarcate territories between each other. You'll likely be able to see the multies defend their fry from the julies and vice-versa. The aquascape looks more interesting as well if you have rock ledges and caves on one side and a shellbed on the other.

Either way, you'll probably end up with more fry than you know what to do with haha since multies are rather belligerent and good at defending their fry and territories especially for a fish of such small size.


----------

